# Making Chipotles (now with PB-View = Paper Bag View)



## goingcamping (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey All!

First time I'm attempting to smoke some jalapenos. I bought about 3 lbs of them little green buggers. I know they need to sit until they turn red (is that true?)...where's the best place for this to happen? Right now I've got them hanging in the laundry room in cheese cloth...

I know the process by which leaves turn red/orange/brown/yellow...are jalapenos similar?

Thanks!

~Brett

EDITED TO ADD A PICTURE:












Jalapenos.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry,

I can't answer your question on the peppers I just dropped by to see what you were doing.

So let's see some q-view...


----------



## smokin backyard (Feb 26, 2013)

I put mine in a paper bag and seal it with a couple chip clips. I can't remember the name of the gas that is emited but the paper bag traps the gas and speeds up the process. Just don't forget about them like I have been know to do!


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 26, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> I put mine in a paper bag and seal it with a couple chip clips. I can't remember the name of the gas that is emited but the paper bag traps the gas and speeds up the process. Just don't forget about them like I have been know to do!



Smokinby...I thought about that! I think it's 'Ethylene' but can't 'member either? Ill do that!

PG...I'll post q-view and other pics when my peppers change from green to red!

~Brett


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

The paper bag trick is a good one, but the peppers have to be on the verge of turning red for off the plant ripening to work well. 
Some varieties of peppers are much easier to ripen off the plant than others.


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 26, 2013)

Can dried peppers be successfully smoked as well?  Pasillas and jalapenos.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

Sure you an smoke dried peppers, they'll be different from peppers that are smoked fresh, of course, but there's nothing wrong with smoking them when dry.



~Martin


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 28, 2013)

Things are happening..I looked in the bag and found 4 that had changed or are in the process of changing colors....Badazz!













Jalapenos 2.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Feb 28, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 28, 2013)

Startin to look good!!!!

How long do you figure the process will take?


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 28, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Startin to look good!!!!
> 
> How long do you figure the process will take?



Having never done chipotles, I really have no idea in the "color change"? I'd like to smoke 'em this w/e? I believe the smoke will take at least 12 hours then drying for an add'l 12? We'll see!

~Brett


----------



## frosty (Feb 28, 2013)

My Jalapenos never last long enough to ripen to a beautiful Red color, so I might have to try this method.

Here is a list of fruits and vegetables that also emit Ethylene as they ripen, you might think about adding them in the bag to increase the Ethylene level.

Ethylene producers: - Apples - Apricots - Avocados - Bananas - Cantaloupe - Honeydew - Kiwi fruit - Mangos - Nectarines - Papayas - Peaches - Pears - Plums - Tomatoes.

Either way, good luck, they look good so far.


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 28, 2013)

Frosty said:


> My Jalapenos never last long enough to ripen to a beautiful Red color, so I might have to try this method.
> 
> Here is a list of fruits and vegetables that also emit Ethylene as they ripen, you might think about adding them in the bag to increase the Ethylene level.
> 
> ...



I've got bananas...Thanks for the tip...throwing one in now!

~Brett


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 5, 2013)

Those following this will be interested in knowing that only about 6-8 jalapenos changed to red..I've had them in the bag for a week and before they rot I need to get 'em going (That and bedsides this weekend, it's the first time I got to get the smoker going!)

My plan, is to smoke for 12+ hours at about 100*, then just dry at about 100* until I can grind them. I wish more had turned red...next time I'll be more select on the jalapenos I pick out...Qviews to follow tomorrow!













Jalapenos 3.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 5, 2013






Keep on Smokin'

~Brett


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

Great going and giving us the experience/knowledge in knowing what to buy to get them to turn red! So how did they come out?


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 6, 2013)

SH...I placed them in the smoker last night after I halved them and laid them out on the racks. I started the smoke this morning @ 9:30am, so as of right now they're still smoking away. I've got the thermostat set at 100*. The AMNTS is putting out a good amount of smoke. Here's how she looked at about 10:30am...the rack on top is advice I picked up o n SolarYellow's post about chipotles!

*Q-VIEW*













Jalapenos 4.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice job. I learned something new today....thanks.

Keep us posted.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking good!

Bill


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 6, 2013)

Update.

Jalapenos have been smoking for 10 hours! 2 more to go.

I should say, the 18" AMNTS is supposed to smoke for 6 hours, I'm getting more like 7.5hours at 100*...so, I reloaded about 3/4's of the tube about 2-2.5 hours ago...looks to have 5+ hours of smoking left...of which, I don't so I'll pull AMNTS and shake out the unburnt pellets for another day.

I'll bring the smoker in the garage, leave it running @100* till morning without smoke!













Jalapenos 5.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## smokin backyard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lookin good! Did you leave the seeds in for that extra kick?!!

Here is a pro tip:

After drying take 3 or 4 chipoltes and drop them in a 750ml of vodka. Let it sit for about a week (longer if you like it hot!) Get ready for the best bloody marys you ever had!


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 7, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> Lookin good! Did you leave the seeds in for that extra kick?!!
> 
> Here is a pro tip:
> 
> After drying take 3 or 4 chipoltes and drop them in a 750ml of vodka. Let it sit for about a week (longer if you like it hot!) Get ready for the best bloody marys you ever had! :beercheer:



Thanks...I used to prefer the Absolut vodka (Peppar) in my bloody mary's the smokiness will add a whole new dimension...that's for the tip!

Here's the jalapenos (chipotles?) after 22hours in...they're getting there!













Jalapenos 6.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## goingcamping (Mar 8, 2013)

Chipotle Finale...

Total time smoked: 12 hours
Total time dried @ 100*: 20 hours
The final product: Priceless...the aroma is far superior to any chipotle I've ever purchase; however, it packs a lot of heat! Have to use a pepper lower on the Scoville scale....uuuhhhhweeee!












Jalapenos 7.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 8, 2013


















Jalapenos 8.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 8, 2013


















Jalapenos 9.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 8, 2013






Also, dropped 3 peppers into my SKYY Vodka...I'll have bloody mary's in a few days! 

Thanks for following the ravings of a man who loves to smoke...anything!

~Brett


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 8, 2013)

One thing that speeds it up and gives good flavor - split them down the middle before putting them on the rack. The inside soaks up the smoke real well.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip...I did do that!


----------



## bratrules (Mar 8, 2013)

Man those peppers look great!! But those aren't Jalapenos those are Serrano pepper!! I much prefer the flavor of Serrano peppers myself they have more of a kick. great job


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 8, 2013)

bratrules said:


> Man those peppers look great!! But those aren't Jalapenos those are Serrano pepper!! I much prefer the flavor of Serrano peppers myself they have more of a kick. great job



I thought so? The sign at "Sprouts" said jalapeños?! They do have a huge kick!!!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a heads up...I'm pretty sure those are Serranos. They look to narrow to be Jalepenos. I only say that because if your expecting the spiciness of a Jalapeno and bite into a Serrano your in for a fiery treat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 11, 2013)

Brett, my man...those don't look like chipotles...do they taste like chipotles?

I wonder if anyone can give us a recipe for adobo sauce?  Hey Chef JJ!!!  Hook us up brother!

Bill


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, came to the conclusion when bratrules made the observation...it's all good. I love me some hot, hot stuff!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 12, 2013)

goingcamping said:


> Yep, came to the conclusion when bratrules made the observation...it's all good. I love me some hot, hot stuff!


sorry for the repeat messages...i didnt see there was a page 2 when i replied yesterday. There should be a name for Smoked Serranos.....Chipotle Furry or something LOL


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 12, 2013)

dougmays said:


> sorry for the repeat messages...i didnt see there was a page 2 when i replied yesterday. There should be a name for Smoked Serranos.....Chipotle Furry or something LOL



No sweat Doug...I appreciate you taking the time to take a look and comment! I've re-read some of my threads and have actually missed posts! So, the more eyes babysitting me the better!

~Brett


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought those looked a little thin to be Jalepenos.  Thanks for the clarification.   Nonetheless, looks like you mastered the process.

As for the changing of the color.  Apparently commercial production of Chipotles involves leaving the peppers on the vine to ripen to a dark red, then even letting them shrivel up on the vine a little before picking them, smoking and drying. Even though you were dealing with Serranos, that's probably why you had trouble getting them to ripen.


----------



## dave17a (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought they all had to be red.


----------



## goingcamping (Sep 6, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Thought they all had to be red.



I not sure what's considered "chipotles" but I will say I've smoked many different type of peppers/chiles and other than color, jalapenos, red or green, taste/smell the same. Look thru some of my other post and see...I sell smoked serranos, jalapenos and anaheim peppers...I will say I sell the red chipotle at a faster rate than the green.

~Brett


----------



## canadian heat (Sep 25, 2013)

I love chipotles and would like to see an adobo recipe posted. I have smoked a ton of peppers but my all time favorite has to be poblanos.  Nice and meaty, holds the smoke really well. Grind it up and it goes on everything!


----------

